# Go Green with EcoQube Air, the World’s First Desktop Greenhouse For Wellness



## Petguide.com

​




> Kickstarter always has the coolest products up for grabs - just look at the EcoQube Air. Grow a garden on your desktop and use your smartphone to control this cool greenhouse's settings!
> 
> Now more than ever, we've realized how important our surroundings are to our productivity in the work place. Cubicles don’t inspire creativity, productivity or tranquility... but the EcoQube Air does! It’s an innovative and inspiring desktop greenhouse that’s designed to improve your wellbeing by providing healthy air, smart light therapy, and thriving greenery.
> 
> The desktop aquarium trend is hotter than ever because people want to bring nature inside to their working environment. Measuring in at 8" x 8", what’s amazing about the EcoQube Air is how many functions it incorporates in a compact tank - it’s a greenhouse, humidifier, air filter, air circulator, circadian-rhythm and light-therapy device that improves air quality, light biology, and plant growth. And the best part is you don’t need a green thumb to grown this lush, desktop garden; it’s extremely user friendly and it automatically begins working once it’s plugged in!
> 
> Because of its clean, minimalistic design, the EcoQube Air fits perfectly into any décor. Use it in your bedroom to cultivate a relaxing retreat. It can replace your alarm clock - never again will an annoying buzz startle you from your peaceful dreams. Instead, you’ll wake up naturally, thanks to the EcoQube Air’s gently increasing light. And you’ll be much more refreshed, as its LED can be used to adjust your circadian rhythm, which offers you a restful sleep and more energy during the day.
> 
> And this greenhouse is smart - the EcoQube Air even has its own app! You can pre-program specific light schedules, change colors, adjust weather functions, or control the light right from your cell.


Read more about the Go Green with EcoQube Air, the World’s First Desktop Greenhouse For Wellness at PetGuide.com.


----------

